# New to this board



## vwgti (Sep 20, 2011)

Just joined up...wanted to say hi.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*vwgti* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## phillyfan10 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just joined myself..hello all!!


----------



## swollen (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## brazey (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 21, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## dtrizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## gin314 (Sep 27, 2011)

i just joined too


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

thy cup overfloweth with advice, lol


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 27, 2011)

whats good and welcome


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome!


----------

